# Sulfodene and gold bond for hot spots?



## Reggie&Speedy (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi all, this is my first time posting here and I just have a quick question. My 1YO golden , Reggie, has a hot spot. They are not new to me as my older golden gets them every summer. I have just used betadine and gold bond in the past. I recently learned about Sulfodene and wanted to try it. 

My question is, Should I use gold Bond w/ the sulfodene or the Sulfodene alone?

Also, The HS is under his chin so I am having a hard time keeping it dry because he wants to lay with his chin to the floor :/

Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum, glad you've joined us. 

Sorry to hear your Reggie has a hot spot. 

Here's one thread about treating hot spots you may want to read through.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...6-hot-spot-101-please-help-rookie-gr-dad.html

We have a member that uses the Sulfeodene to treat hot spots. Give me a few minutes to look through threads and I'll post a link to it. 

Several members have had success with using Generic Brown Listerine and Gold Bond powder.


----------



## Reggie&Speedy (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Thanks for the welcome. I search through alot of the threads and couldn't find anything specifc about using the two together. Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here it is:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...1513-hot-spot-finally-healing-now-what-2.html

I'll contact this member too and see if he'll post in your thread with any other suggestions.

I knew this member uses the Sulfodene, looked through his posts/threads.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Use a blow dryer and lay a dry, clean towel under his head. As a licensed Cosmotolgist, I believe hot spots are caused by wet hair, skin and heat. 
Tea tree essential oil rubbed into the clean and dried hot spot. Also, add the tea tree oil/melaluca oil to the shampoo-10 drops per 8-12 ozs. This worked great for Dakota when we lived in Michigan on the lake! Good luck! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hot spots have a tendency to get bigger, sometimes over a mere few hours. If you notice it getting bigger, please take your dog to the vet. He might need some clipping down of that area and some vet prescribed meds at that point.


----------



## Reggie&Speedy (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks folks for your advice but I am well versed in all things hot spots as I mentioned in my orginal post. I am trying a new thearpy and just wanted to know if I should use it w/ gold bond or not.
Thanks


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Reggie&Speedy said:


> My question is, Should I use gold Bond w/ the sulfodene or the Sulfodene alone?
> 
> Also, The HS is under his chin so I am having a hard time keeping it dry because he wants to lay with his chin to the floor :/
> 
> Thanks!


Being that the spot is under his chin and staying a bit wet I would forgo the gold bold. The powder is just going to turn into a paste. The sulfodene should calm it down enough. But yes you can use the gold bond and sulfodene together once the hot spot stops weeping badly.

All just my opinion of course.


----------



## Reggie&Speedy (Jul 1, 2014)

that sounds logical, thank you! I have also been blow drying it (on cool of course) once in a while to help it along



GoldenCamper said:


> Being that the spot is under his chin and staying a bit wet I would forgo the gold bold. The powder is just going to turn into a paste. The sulfodene should calm it down enough. But yes you can use the gold bond and sulfodene together once the hot spot stops weeping badly.
> 
> All just my opinion of course.


----------

